# How do you know what kind of paph you bought.



## Florida Gramma (Apr 24, 2021)

I am a true newbie. Bought my first paph at an orchid farm. The plant tag was Greek to me. How can you tell the kind of paph from the tag. Paph Magic Mood x Stan Condon x Blenhill x Blenhill. Bought because I liked the flower which only lasted 2 weeks. Sorry if the question has been answered somewhere else. Diane


----------



## SouthPark (Apr 25, 2021)

Florida Gramma said:


> I am a true newbie. Bought my first paph at an orchid farm. The plant tag was Greek to me. How can you tell the kind of paph from the tag. Paph Magic Mood x Stan Condon x Blenhill x Blenhill. Bought because I liked the flower which only lasted 2 weeks. Sorry if the question has been answered somewhere else. Diane



When it has a bunch of crosses like that - there may be no name for that 'formula' ---- ie. no official name yet defined for that set of crosses. 

At least the tag is saying that the plant came from the cross between Magic Mood (which itself is a defined cross of two other orchids) --- and Stan Condon (also a cross) and Blenhill. So it's a real mixture. That's about all we can know from those tag details.


----------



## Florida Gramma (Apr 25, 2021)

So when the forum talks about Maudiaes, multis, parvis, and brachys and their specific needs, is there a way to know which class? Species? Type? my paph is so I can give it proper care? 
So now after some research, I've concluded that my paph is none of these. Flowers and leaves look nothing like the mentioned genera?. Thanks for the reply, SouthPark


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2021)

Look up the Slipperorchidinfo site. There is a graph there of all the species and photos of them and crosses.


----------



## Rockbend (Apr 26, 2021)

Are there any punctuation marks or multiple lines to the name?

Examples:
(A x B) x (C x D)

A x (B x (C x D))

(A x B)
x (C x D)

A
x ((B x C) x D)


----------



## Florida Gramma (Apr 26, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Look up the Slipperorchidinfo site. There is a graph there of all the species and photos of them and crosses.


Thanks for the info. Very detailed site.


----------



## Florida Gramma (Apr 26, 2021)

Rockbend said:


> Are there any punctuation marks or multiple lines to the name?
> 
> Examples:
> (A x B) x (C x D)
> ...


Magic mood x stan condon top line
X by itself
Blenhill x blenhill third line
All lines enclosed in one parenthesis on either side


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 26, 2021)

It sounds like one of those complex bulldog type ladyslipper orchids


----------



## Florida Gramma (Apr 26, 2021)

Unfortunately I didn't take a picture while the flower was blooming, so hopefully it'll give me a second chance to photograph it


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 26, 2021)

It is a 'complex' or 'bulldog' type paphiopedilum. Not anything particularly remarkable in terms of paphiopedilum care. Water just before they dry out, moderate to moderate/low light, pretty much whatever temperature your house is.


----------



## Florida Gramma (Apr 26, 2021)

littlefrog said:


> It is a 'complex' or 'bulldog' type paphiopedilum. Not anything particularly remarkable in terms of paphiopedilum care. Water just before they dry out, moderate to moderate/low light, pretty much whatever temperature your house is.


Thanks for everyone's comments


----------

